# Luigi Dallapiccola



## emiellucifuge

Yesterday I went to the opera here in Amsterdam and it was a performance of two short operas, the second being the well known Bluebeards Castle by Bartok. 
The first was an opera called Il Priogioniero by a little known composer called Luigi Dallapiccola. The opera was first performed in 1950 and is a sarcastic and pessimistic tale of a flemish prisoner captive to the Spanish Inquisition.






The story was gripping and the music excellently crafted to suit the atmosphere and convey the narrative further. I cant compare it to Bartoks music but I still believe it is worthy of some praise.

Does anybody else know of this composer?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dallapiccola


----------



## Sid James

Thanks for the wikipedia article - it was interesting. I'll have to get some of his works, as I like composers with this style. I remember seeing a cd of his choral works a while ago & regret not buying it...


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*I love Luigi Dallapiccola*

I think I started a thread about him elsewhere. I received today the DVD about Volo di Notte (Night Flight) by St-Exupery. A Master piece a bit short. I have this opera on CD because I had a friend working for Radio France. I think no commercial version is available.

These are the works I have by him:

DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI STANCES DE SAPHO - LIEDE COMPACT DISC GRA V 18/02/2004 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI IL PRIGONIERO SWEDISH RADIO ORCH. DIR. ESA-PEKKA SALONEN PHYLLIS BRYN-JULS ON; JORMA HYNNINEN; H. HASKIN OPERA COMPACT DISC 25/12/1997 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI ULISSE CHOEUR ET OPERA DE BERLIN (DIR. LORIN MAAZEL) 1969 EN ALLEMA ND OPERA COMPACT DISC 06/06/1998 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI VOLO DI NOTTE RADIO DE FRANCE 1962 OPERA CASSETTE AUDIO-ENR EGIST.MAISON 19/03/1998 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI VOLO DI NOTTE RADIO DE FRANCE 1998 OPERA COMPACT DISC GRA V 19/03/1998 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI VOLO DI NOTTE RADIO DE FRANCE 1962 OPERA COMPACT DISC GRA V 19/03/1998 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI CANTI DI PRIGONIA SWEDISH RADIO ORCH. DIR. ESA-PEKKA SALONEN PHYLLIS BRYN-JULS ON; JORMA HYNNINEN; H. HASKIN ORATO COMPACT DISC 25/12/1997 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI JOB CHRISTA LUDWIG, H. REHGUSS, ORCH. DE COLOGNE ORATO CASSETTE AUDIO-ENR EGIST.MAISON 09/05/1998 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI JOB CHRISTA LUDWIG, H. REHGUSS, ORCH. DE COLOGNE ORATO COMPACT DISC GRA V 09/05/1998 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI CANTI DI PREGONIA - SYMPH COMPACT DISC GRA V 24/04/2007 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI CIACCONA, INTERMEZZO E ADAGIO (1945-46) ENSEMBLE RECHERCHE SYMPH COMPACT DISC 22/03/1998 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI CIACONNA, INTERMEZZO E ADAGIO POUR VIOLONCELLE SOLO WOLFGANG BOETTCHER, VIOLONCELLE SOLO SYMPH COMPACT DISC 24/10/1999 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI COMMIATO ENSEMBLE CONTRECHAMPS SYMPH COMPACT DISC 10/01/1999 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI CONCERTO PER LA NOTTE DI NATALE DELL'ANO 1956 ORCHESTRA OF OUR TIME (JOEL THOME) SYMPH COMPACT DISC 22/03/1998 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI DI LIRISCHE DI ANACREONTE - SYMPH COMPACT DISC GRA V 24/04/2007 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI DIVERTIMENTO IN QUATTRO ESERCIZI (1934) ENSEMBLE RECHERCHE, SARAH LEONARD, SOPRANO SYMPH COMPACT DISC 22/03/1998 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI DUE STUDI (1946-47) ENSEMBLE RECHERCHE SYMPH COMPACT DISC 22/03/1998 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI FRAGMENTI DI SAPHO - SYMPH COMPACT DISC GRA V 24/04/2007 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI LIRICHE GRECHE DALLAPICCOLA ENSEMBLE - DIR. LUIGI SUVINI. ANITA MORRISON, SOPRANO SYMPH COMPACT DISC 22/03/1998 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI LIRICHE GRECHE ENSEMBLE CONTRECHAMPS SYMPH COMPACT DISC 10/01/1999 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI MARSIA (complete) - SYMPH COMPACT DISC GRA V 24/04/2007 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI PAROLE DI SAN PAOLO ORCHESTRA OF OUR TIME (JOEL THOME) SYMPH COMPACT DISC 22/03/1998 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI PICCOLA MUSICA NOTTURNA (1961) ENSEMBLE RECHERCHE SYMPH COMPACT DISC 22/03/1998 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI PICCOLO CONCERTO PER MURIEL COUVREUX DALLAPICCOLA ENSEMBLE - DIR. LUIGI SUVINI SYMPH COMPACT DISC 22/03/1998 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI PREGHIERE - SYMPH COMPACT DISC GRA V 18/02/2004 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI QUADERNO MUSICALE DI ANALIBERA (1952) ENSEMBLE RECHERCHE SYMPH COMPACT DISC 22/03/1998 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI QUATTRO LIRICHE DI MACHADO ENSEMBLE CONTRECHAMPS SYMPH COMPACT DISC 10/01/1999 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI RENCESVALS (1946) ENSEMBLE RECHERCHE SYMPH COMPACT DISC 22/03/1998 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI SEI CORI DI MICHELANGELO - SYMPH COMPACT DISC GRA V 24/04/2007 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI SEX CARMINA ALCAEI - SYMPH COMPACT DISC GRA V 24/04/2007 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI TARTIANA PREMIERE - SYMPH COMPACT DISC GRA V 24/04/2007 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI TARTIANA SECONDA (DIVERTIMENTO POUR VIOLON ET ORCHESTRE) DALLAPICCOLA ENSEMBLE - DIR. LUIGI SUVINI. MARCO RIZZI, VIO LON SYMPH COMPACT DISC 22/03/1998 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI TEMPUS DESTRUENDI - SYMPH COMPACT DISC GRA V 24/04/2007 
DALLAPICCOLA LUIGI TRE POEMI ENSEMBLE CONTRECHAMPS SYMPH COMPACT DISC 10/01/1999

:tiphat:

Martin


----------



## regenmusic

I'll repost something I wrote to someone else a few months back: I am wondering if you know any piece of modern music that has the cross genre appeal of Luigi Dallapiccola Piccolo Concerto per Muriel Couvreux Terza parte ? It's just breathtaking to me how beautiful this is, in a way that pretty much anyone would like
(like Debussy's Passepeid). ﻿


----------



## GioCar

I have just discovered this little gem from his juvenile years, written before he adopted the serial method.

Partita (1930-32), from this CD:










Many Ravelian qualities in this surprising work.


----------



## science

This I regard as essential. But I don't remember hearing a single note of the rest of his music!


----------



## Sloe

I like Volo di notte.


----------



## millionrainbows

I'm listening to some of his chamber music. And, yes, the two CDs on Chandos are very good, especially in SACD. He wrote good tonal music, as well as excellent 12-tone. I love the use of plucked strings: mandolin, harp, etc.


----------

